# Welcome to the WISH Team! - Thread Links included



## Tiger Lily 03

*Welcome*​Welcome, you have found the WISH Racing Team. How to get you started with our WISH Team? You become a WISH Team member by posting on the main team thread. That's it!
The main team thread is actually the *WISH'ers walking, running and "other"ing in 2012--General Discussion thread*. Depending on demand the thread may turn into the (Wk of Month/Day  WISH Walking/Running Club). This thread is where we share training and other information. Stop by there and introduce yourself. We are a friendly group with a variety of backgrounds and abilities. Feel free to ask any question and there will be a variety of people willing to help you.
*Motto*: 
DLF>DNF>>DNS 
(Dead Last Finish is better than Did Not Finish which greatly trumps Did Not Start), 
WISH gave me the courage to start.​
Info below includes: Events,  Traveling Events (Non Disney events some WISH members are doing),  Wish Gear,  WISH Artwork,   read further for more...


----------



## Tiger Lily 03

*Events:* Information on races in which the WISH team will have participants.

*WISH Event Calendar 2014 - Marathon Weekend 2015:* Post your race schedule, find others doing the same race or locate members doing/have done a race you are interested in doing.

*Disney Events:*
*WDW Marathon weekend WISH meets and scream-team locations for half and full* (Plan for similar meet times in 2015)

*Official 2015 Marathon Weekend Thread*
*Official 2015 Goofy Challenge Thread*
*2015 WDW Marathon Weekend WISH meet Pop Century Food Court 4:00 p.m. FRIDAY Marathon weekend January 9, 2015*
* --Official Website *

*2016 Marathon Weekend Thread*
* --Official Website *

*2015 Star Wars Half Marathon* January 15-18 2015 at Disneyland
* --Official Website*

*Official 2015 Disney Princess Half Marathon Thread * February 19-22, 2015
* --Official Website*

*2015 Exhibition Everest Challenge Thread* May 2-3, 2015
* --Official Website *

*Official 2015 Tinker Bell Half Marathon Thread* May 7-10 2015 at Disneyland
* --Official Website*

*Official 2015 Disneyland Half Marathon Thread* September 4-6, 2015 at Disneyland
* --Official Website *

*Official 2015 Disney Wine & Dine Half Marathon Thread* November 6-7, 2015
* --Official Website *

*Official 2015 Avengers Super Heroes Half Thread* November 12-15, 2015 at Disneyland
* --Official Website *


*Disney Official Website Events List*


----------



## Tiger Lily 03

*Traveling Events (Non Disney events some WISH members are doing): *

(List will be here as threads appear in Events forum)


----------



## Tiger Lily 03

*Wish Gear: * Check here for latest information on orders. Links will be available during ordering opportunities. Shirt orders are generally done once a year around the July/August timeframe. Other items are done as demand arises and someone has time to coordinate.

Our latest WISH shirt order has been handled by Champion System using a custom group order. They require a minimum order to be placed. The orders were recently handled on our Facebook WISH Team page. 

Anyone who wants to organize an order may do so.

Thanks to all who have handled shirt orders. We have used RaceReady and AlertShirt and our own iron-on.

Others have taken on the orders for hats/visors/headbands...

Thanks to all.


----------



## Tiger Lily 03

WISH Artwork


plutosmyfav said:


> I've received many requests for the WISH shirt artwork. I would like to make the artwork available for anyone who _WISHes_ to use it!
> 
> However, in order to keep the use in line with the WISH Team spirit, there are a couple of rules.
> 
> *RULES FOR USE OF WISH TEAM ARTWORK.*
> 1) The artwork is copyright protected and as such contains all the protection provided under the US Copyright Law.
> 2) The artwork can be used for individual use only.  This means, you can put the artwork on items for yourself and family and friends, but not on anything that can or will be merchandised in any fashion.
> 3) The artwork may not be altered in anyway.
> 4) Any printing that will be more than just your local group (i.e., a whole WISH Team item) must receive written permission from me in advance.
> 5) All printing from this point on must contain the copyright line.
> 
> If I should be absent for a while and you need to contact me, please send Lily, Carrie, Cam, or Mel after me!
> 
> The high-resolution artwork can be found at:
> 
> WISH Team Shirt Front:
> 
> 
> 
> Click on picture for larger view
> 
> (former link not active at this time)
> 
> WISH Team Shirt Back:
> 
> 
> 
> Click on picture for larger view
> 
> (former link not active at this time)
> 
> Thanks everyone and happy WISHing!
> 
> Sunny


Unofficial WISH stuff at Cafe Press


----------



## Tiger Lily 03

*Training Threads*

Links will be updated with 2011 training posts:
-
*New Place for Walkers, Training for 2011 and Beyond*
-

Links to threads previous year(s):

*Music to Train By: *Songs and playlists that team members use during training.
*Walking/Running Info Websites: * Various links that the WISH team has found useful.
*Working on Weight Loss and getting Lean! (for 2010):
Becoming Lean, Mean Endurance Event Machines (for 2009): * WISHers looking to eat healthy and possibly drop a few pounds.
*Stronger More Defined Core: * What’s a core?  Stop by to have it explained and find WISHers ready to help you.
*The 2010 Triathlon Thread: * Gain information from our resident Triathletes and share experiences.
*Walking Place, for Wishers walking their races* Yes, you can WALK a marathon/half marathon!  These WISHers will show you how!
*Nutrition: * What do I eat during the training months and what about carb loading for the event? 

Information from older threads:
*Disney Half/Full Marathon FAQ *

*WISH Racing Team Roster: * Brief bio’s of team members
*History of the WISH Team: * How we started


----------



## Tiger Lily 03

This is your place for talking sporting events!  Share your tips for training, workout gear, what to pack in your fanny pack, etc!  Ask questions to other WISHers that have experience in competiting in an event you are considering registering for!  Post your training plan and goals.  Plan with other WISHers the little details like pre-event dinners, t-shirts, meets, and so on!

Please note regarding fundraising sporting events, per the DISboard guidelines found here:




> FOR SALE For sale ads are strictly prohibited on any of the DISboards.  Anyone posting such ads will have their post deleted. This same policy applies to links to your ebay/auction listings . "For sale" posts includes requests for donations.  If you are participating in or wish to promote a charitable event, please email the webmaster at webmaster@wdwinfo.com for permission first. (You will be asked to provide proof that the organization is legitimate.) Until your request is approved, we ask that you do not post about it on the boards



In order to post about your fundraising (Team in training, etc) you must first get approval from Webmaster Pete, this includes a post, a thread and/or within your signature.  Send information about your event and organization to webmaster@wdwinfo.com prior to posting.  Any posts/threads soliciting for fundraising contributions without approval will be removed until approval is obtained.  

WISH mods want this board to be what our WISH community wants it to be!  Have an idea or suggestion -- feel free to PM a mod


----------



## Tiger Lily 03

We have a *WISH team discount at runningwarehouse*. 
We have been trying to figure out a way to handle the discount code so as not to have it discontinued for being posted publicly. 

1)You can ask Moderator Tiger Lily 03 on the disboards/WISH page if you are already a registered user and have established your disboards membership,
 or if you have
2)Been a FB WISH group member for a month and then message any of the Admins on this group. You can search under members on the FB group page and then search by administrators.

**Please note, this code is only for use by club members and IS NOT to be posted publicly anywhere, please help us keep it for the WISH group only.**
Thank you everyone for understanding and following Running Warehouses policy.

Thanks Mel (Chimera) for setting this up for our team.


----------



## Tiger Lily 03

stitchfan18 said:


> I just want to clarify the rules on using the WISH logo. Can the designs be used separate of each other? (IE: the front design used without the back.) Can it be printed on any gear, as long as it isn't for profit?


I think the key is the last phrase. 

I have a drawstring pack that our friends had made with the front logo. I don't think you can take and change the logo, but using it seems ok. What do I know?


----------



## scubasib

not a first timer, but I have been a long time urker who has signed up for his first Disney events since 2011. I'm signed up for another Goofy!  Hope you don't mind if I hang around!


----------

